# Question to Topaz owners



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Damn that's almost orient blue! See, now try to get all these variations with silver.  

(no offense Pete!)


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

jgrgnt said:


> *How about a (relatively) dark picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, your car looks awesome in that pic.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

Personally, I think Ti Silver looks very classy. However, I already have one silver BMW. I was also considering Steel Grey but I don't like how it looks with orange indicators. Now if only Sterling Gray was available on the 3-series.....


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Capitalist said:


> *Damn, your car looks awesome in that pic. *


Thanks, Capitalist. 

You know, it's because of webguy's 330i pictures that I first began to consider Topaz Blue. :thumbup:

Michael


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I saw the ugliest Topaz 325i today with the premium wheels (no sport package) . . . it was clean and totally stock (no clears, no tinted windows), it was around 5:45pm and the fall sun was hitting it in the worst way . . . I seriously had to stop myself from calling my dealer to cancel my order . . .

I think between the high suspension and the ugly wheels it doesn't look right for topaz ?!

Kinda of like when I see a 5 series in topaz . . . it just looks wrong !!! 

I had to keep telling myself that I love the way all the cars in this thread look and I love the way the 330i loaner car I had looked . . .


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

*Topaz*

i've had my topaz blue 325 since june now, and the color looks better than the first day i picked it up from the dealer(probably due to the 10+coats of zaino on it.lol) You will definatly be happy with topaz, although it doesn't look as glossy as jet black, but in direct sunlight, the color is amazing..

good luck with your new car!

Bobby


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: Topaz*



Bobby 325i said:


> *i've had my topaz blue 325 since june now, and the color looks better than the first day i picked it up from the dealer(probably due to the 10+coats of zaino on it.lol) You will definatly be happy with topaz, although it doesn't look as glossy as jet black, but in direct sunlight, the color is amazing..
> 
> good luck with your new car!
> 
> Bobby *


Thanks, Bobby.

Do you have any pics of your car? Mine is also 325i Sport.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

sorry man, i don't have any pics of my car at the moment. I have yet scan them on to my computer, maybe its time for a Digicam???... i'll try to get some scanned this weekend

Bobby


----------



## fstubbe (Sep 5, 2002)

*GO with Topaz*

Folks, I lost sleep over this stuff. I was between Jet Back and Topaz Blue. I had a silver sedan 328i and everyone DOES have it. Yes, it looks classy and all, but I really do think it's boring, now that everyone has it.

Topaz blue says tons about the person that drives it, at least I think so....It's like "Here I am, this color is bright, though nice, and I want it to state something..." All the other colors, frankly, do not excite me...black and grey are just dull, no color to them...

Plus, hey, there's a reason why it was on the cover of the brochure in 2002!

Go with Topaz... it grows on you, believe me.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *I dunno. My topaz seemed darker and richer now 2+ years down the road (my meticulous care, I'd say). And maintenance isn't that bad, not nearly as bad as jet black. The only grip that I have is that stone chips show very easily. *


Hack makes a point here . . . I was at a dealer yesterday and they had 2 used topaz 2001 coupes sitting there and one looked a little darker then the other. It could also be the way they were parked . . . they were in different directions, one the hood wasn't getting direct sunlight and then the other the hood was getting direct sunlight. The latter one looked lighter . . .

Is it possible that there is a color variance in the Topaz . . . just look at Cliff's coupe . . . .I've never seen a topaz Coupe look consistantly lighter . . . unless his camera just isn't that good :dunno:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Is it possible that there is a color variance in the Topaz . . . just look at Cliff's coupe . . . .I've never seen a topaz Coupe look consistantly lighter . . . unless his camera just isn't that good :dunno: *


Sheesh! For the record, it's a Canon S40. FWIW, I generally don't do any post processing of the images I post. I generally let the camera choose it's own aperature and shutter settings and this definitely has an effect on the resulting image.

Bright sunny day at ~8:30AM and roughly 3,000' elevation on a mountain:









Shot 5 seconds later at a shorter focal length:









Overcast day at ~10AM:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *Sheesh! For the record, it's a Canon S40. *


Great compact 4mpx camera! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

alee said:


> *
> Great compact 4mpx camera! :thumbup: :thumbup: *


Yep. I remember when you were going through your purchase decision. FWIW, it replaced an S10. Canon makes _excellent_ and robust compact cameras.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Great compact 4mpx camera! :thumbup: :thumbup: *


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff, I see in the above pics that some look darker then in others but I still don't see the dark color that looks like Hacks car . . .

One other thing I notice with your car is the wheels (which look good :thumbup: ) make it look different and I've noticed that wheels tend to have a big effect on the topaz . . . it can make or break the look of the whole car. I saw a 540 yesterday with the non-sport wheels and it just doesn't give it the aggressive look you need fo this color.

BTW whether this color looks lighter or darker doesn't take away from how beautiful it is . . .


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *  *


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> * *


MEGAROFL !!!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Cliff, I see in the above pics that some look darker then in others but I still don't see the dark color that looks like Hacks car . . .
> 
> One other thing I notice with your car is the wheels (which look good :thumbup: ) make it look different and I've noticed that wheels tend to have a big effect on the topaz . . . it can make or break the look of the whole car. I saw a 540 yesterday with the non-sport wheels and it just doesn't give it the aggressive look you need fo this color.
> 
> BTW whether this color looks lighter or darker doesn't take away from how beautiful it is . . . *


There are a LOT of variables that go into moving a color from my car here in California (or Hack's 400 miles South of me) to your monitor in New York. Exposure settings on the camera are huge. The first image I posted was overexposed slightly, while the second was underexposed. The picture of ATYCLB's M that you like so much is slightly underexposed (shadowed details in the front spoiler are washed out: E46Fans Gallery). Then think of the colors on the BMWUSA web site -- not even CLOSE. Lighting and post capture image processing will also have a huge effect. Finally, your monitor is going to have an effect on how colors are rendered.

You pretty much just have to see a color with your own eyeballs. Cameras and computers add a layer of distortion that make these comparisons impossible.

(and thanks, I absolutely LOVE this car. An attractive E34 driver commented on how much she liked the color just yesterday at the grocery store  )


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Talking about cameras and color differences, to me , the most noticable difference was natural brown on BMW corporate sites and the pictures posted here on the boards. It's huge.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Talking about cameras and color differences, to me , the most noticable difference was natural brown on BMW corporate sites and the pictures posted here on the boards. It's huge. *


Also depends on how your monitor's color is calibrated. An otherwise perfect picture could be easily thrown by a bad display.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Also depends on how your monitor's color is calibrated. An otherwise perfect picture could be easily thrown by a bad display. *


My monitors (EIZO) are always good calibrated (I guess) :dunno:

But as I said the difference is really striking.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

FWIW, from BMWUSA - Orient Blue:









Topaz:









I had seen both blues on the road, and while I like OB a lot, I wanted the lighter blue. I had to visit the dealer to confirm which color was which. You sure as heck can't tell from those pictures.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *But you have a way of turning *every* floggin' OT
> thread into your own little sandbox and the original content/intent is lost *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> My monitors (EIZO) are always good calibrated (I guess) :dunno:
> 
> But as I said the difference is really striking. *


My previous monitor was an Eizo, and it came with some additional color calibration software and a special serial cable the proper use of which I have forgotten. 2 monitors side by side will likely render colors differently.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ObD said:


> *:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: *


Yep, that's me. How did you like it ?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *My previous monitor was an Eizo, and it came with some additional color calibration software and a special serial cable the proper use of which I have forgotten. 2 monitors side by side will likely render colors differently. *


Cliff, I can only second that. I have three monitors, one from LG (17") and two EIZOs (one LCD, one CRT). There is a difference, indeed.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Checking out colors in person is the only way to go.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Yep, that's me. How did you like it ?  *


Love it. You should use it as your Avatar. I *love* the sense of humor the board has taken on recently. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ObD said:


> * You should use it as your Avatar. *


Good idea, but I like my avatar 

I saved that pic on my HD. Whenever there's a hijack, I'll post the image first


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Now that you've highjacked a thread AGAIN Alex, I guess it's time for me to go out and put 2 (count 'em two) coats of Zaino on the car. My ZFX order came Friday  (and that should wake up alee again)


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *Now that you've highjacked a thread AGAIN Alex, I guess it's time for me to go out and put 2 (count 'em two) coats of Zaino on the car. My ZFX order came Friday  (and that should wake up alee again) *


Ohhh! Another Z'activist 

BTW, Al is not a Z boy anymore


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Ohhh! Another Z'activist
> 
> BTW, Al is not a Z boy anymore  *


I know. It's probably just a phase he's going through. Hell, if my car spent most of its time in a garage and I took public transit everywhere, I'd probably start using Turtle wax too :yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Good idea, but I like my avatar
> 
> I saved that pic on my HD. Whenever there's a hijack, I'll post the image first  *


:thumbup:

You and your sandbox :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Hack makes a point here . . . I was at a dealer yesterday and they had 2 used topaz 2001 coupes sitting there and one looked a little darker then the other. It could also be the way they were parked . . . they were in different directions, one the hood wasn't getting direct sunlight and then the other the hood was getting direct sunlight. The latter one looked lighter . . .
> 
> Is it possible that there is a color variance in the Topaz . . . just look at Cliff's coupe . . . .I've never seen a topaz Coupe look consistantly lighter . . . unless his camera just isn't that good :dunno: *


Ok I need to correct the above, the darker looking topaz ended being a 2000 328Ci compared to a slightly lighter much newer 2001 325Ci. I am not even that sure if it were lighter or not because they were parked so far apart but it did seem to be a very slight difference.

Is it possible that the Topaz gets darker with age ? ?

Just look at Hacks car . . .


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Ok I need to correct the above, the darker looking topaz ended being a 2000 328Ci compared to a slightly lighter much newer 2001 325Ci. I am not even that sure if it were lighter or not because they were parked so far apart but it did seem to be a very slight difference.
> 
> ...


I sure hope not. Not after 3 years anyway. What if you need to repaint a body panel(s) on your car?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> Is it possible that the Topaz gets darker with age ? ?
> *


Maybe it needs clayed or was Zaino'd, :angel:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Capitalist said:


> *
> 
> I sure hope not. Not after 3 years anyway. What if you need to repaint a body panel(s) on your car? *


Colors change on any car over time and even if they didn't each car that *might* be the same color could still be slightly off.

. . . that is why the body shops match it and blend it otherwise you'd never get a perfect match


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ObD said:


> *
> 
> Maybe it needs clayed or was Zaino'd, :angel: *


On a serious note, is it possible to get a cars paint to look better then the day you pick it up from the dealer ?

Will Zaino or something else make the color nicer ? ?


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Colors change on any car over time and even if they didn't each car that *might* be the same color could still be slightly off.
> 
> . . . that is why the body shops match it and blend it otherwise you'd never get a perfect match *


Sure, colors fade with age. However, after 3 years discoloration should be minimal, especially on a metallic color.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Will Zaino or something else make the color nicer ? ? *


Alan, come join us on the dark side of the Force... 

For reference, I Dawn washed, clayed and Zaino'd my car within 2 weeks of taking delivery. It looks like Topaz blue to me :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> On a serious note, is it possible to get a cars paint to look better then the day you pick it up from the dealer ?
> 
> Will Zaino or something else make the color nicer ? ? *


The answer to this question is : Definitely YES!

My car's paint is looking still stunning after almost three years, when not maybe better than the delivery.

I achieved this only applying Zaino twice a year, one before winter, one before summer. :thumbup:


----------



## Alexander (Aug 9, 2002)

ObD said:


> *Maybe it needs clayed*


You're from Pittsburgh, aren't you?


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

|Originally posted by Alan F |
|Will Zaino or something else make the color nicer ? ? |

well, zaino will enhance the paint's finish, and it does make it smoother. 3 or more years will make a car's paint lighter, not darker. I just applied 2 coats of zaino today (10/20/02)on my topaz paint. I personally think that my cars paint looks as good maybe even better than the day i picked it up from BMW of Manhattan. I tried 3M imperial hand glaze on my car but i found it leave the paint dull in a way. All in all, Zaino kinda brightens up the paint and brings it out more. 

Topaz looks sick under the right lightning. as a matter of fact, somebody at school has an alpine white 328is and he was parked next to me on a bright sunny day. The sun was directly on top of our cars. He asked me..."Is that estoril Blue on ur car?" i said no, Topaz Blue. He was amazed at how the color looked soo light under bright sunlight.

Bobby


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Bobby 325i said:


> *|Originally posted by Alan F |
> He asked me..."Is that estoril Blue on ur car?" i said no, Topaz Blue. He was amazed at how the color looked soo light under bright sunlight.
> 
> Bobby *


It's almost funny you say that because at the same dealer was an estoril Blue M3 4 door (VERY SWEET) and it really didn't look much lighter then the topaz blue ones when they were in the direct sunlight.

I love the Esotoril blue and always wanted an M3 in that hot color . . . if anything I think the Topaz is an even nicer blue though not as stunning or maybe I should say bright (or showy)


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Bobby 325i said:


> *I tried 3M imperial hand glaze on my car but i found it leave the paint dull in a way.*


Imperial Hand Glaze isn't a wax... I hope you followed up with something else. The Hand Glaze is just a swirl filler, so using it alone without using a wax (Zaino or otherwise) would explain any dullness you might have seen.

Also, it's a real pain to get off... so you might have used a little too much.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

alee said:


> *
> Imperial Hand Glaze isn't a wax... I hope you followed up with something else. The Hand Glaze is just a swirl filler, so using it alone without using a wax (Zaino or otherwise) would explain any dullness you might have seen.
> 
> Also, it's a real pain to get off... so you might have used a little too much. *


yeah, after the Imperial Hand Glaze i used Meguiars Gold Class wax and it didn't seem to bring out the shine like Zaino. After the 3M and Meguiars, the next day the paint seemed very hazy in indirect sunlight. So i washedwith dawn and applied 2 coats of Zaino,and Boom problem was gone and the paint looked stunning!

Bobby


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

My Topaz,Sand,Blue top 325Cic is coming up on a Year old and is holding up to the Florida sun quite nicely so far.None of the colors are losers.Someone said in that in his locale he was swamped with Topaz cars.I guess regions vary but around here there are millions of Titanium,Black,Orient and Steel Blue cars,not many Topaz. When we were ordering, the salesman warned us about getting an "oddball color" and its affect on resale! A-no plans to sell soon,B-everyone that sees it loves the color.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Clarke said:


> *When we were ordering, the salesman warned us about getting an "oddball color" and its affect on resale! A-no plans to sell soon,B-everyone that sees it loves the color. *


I got the "That's a REAL nice color, you should have no problem getting looks in that one" line. I figured that implied better resale than others. :dunno: 

And yes everyone does love it.


----------



## Bill 330i (Apr 4, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *One other thing I notice with your car is the wheels (which look good :thumbup: ) make it look different and I've noticed that wheels tend to have a big effect on the topaz . . . it can make or break the look of the whole car. I saw a 540 yesterday with the non-sport wheels and it just doesn't give it the aggressive look you need fo this color.
> 
> BTW whether this color looks lighter or darker doesn't take away from how beautiful it is . . . *


I agree! I also noticed that the window trim can have an effect on Topaz. The color looks darker with the black trim and lighter with the silver trim. At least to me. The silver seems to bring out some of the brightness to the color.


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

alan, if you wanna see my car/color come down to nassau coliseum on 11/3 saturday-- i'm going to be racing there for the last BMWCCA autocross of the year. you have to see it in person, really.

my car is now 1.5 years old and it's garaged 99% of its life, and i think i waxed it about 3 times since i bought it. photos don't do it justice or explain it. it's like a color-changing color. like people said, some days it looks like A, and other days it looks like B. it's like having a different car every time you get in it to drive. 

another photo to contribute (bright sunny day), left side of car:









same day, about 5 minutes later, but taken from the shady side (right) of the car:









see? photos can't do it justice. (btw, nikon coolpix 775 is what i use).

this one was taken by a professional photographer on a track. (that's what topaz blue looks like at 100+mph on the track.  )









and this one came out really dark/rich (almost orient blue-ish) (overhead view, slightly overcast skies, this past sunday afternoon):


----------

